# Los igbt no se saturan bien, y se queman.



## mafertorresc (Jun 27, 2012)

Buenas noches, estoy trabajando en mi trabajo de grado el cual es el diseño y construccion de un Puente Inversor usando modulacion vectorial. 
El algoritmo vectorial está perfecto, estoy usando un pic18f4550 para generar la señal de activacion de compuerta de los igbt, luego envio las señales de activacion a optotransistores, luego a los drivers ir2110 para luego mandarlos a las compuertas de cada igbt. 
Estoy probando el puente en h de tal forma que me invierta la señal de alimentacion. Mi diseño es para 300VDC, cuando alimento con 20vdc no hay ningun problema, pero cuando elevo la tension por encima de 25 se cortocircuitan los igbts y terminan dañandose. Pensaba que era que la misma rama de dos igbt se esta cortocircuitando, pero revisé la señal de control y en ningun momento ambas estan en alto.
No se que podria estar sucediendo, si alguien tiene sugerencia la agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 27, 2012)

Tienes el esquema de como estas polarizando los Igbt con el ir2110? Recuerda que este se pone en saturacion con +15 voltios y se pone en corte con -15 Voltios, coloca esa informacion y miramos como se puede solucionar el incoveniente.


----------



## Elvic (Jun 28, 2012)

los igbt son un poco mas complicados que los mosfet regularmente he visto los ir2110 como driver para mosfet no se aque frecuencia conmutas ademas de los tiempo muertos que existen al activar el igbt la velocidad de respuesta del PIC verifica el PWM y las señales en el osciloscopio mira la hoja de datos del igbt que utilizas u mira si corresponden al tiempo de activación y desactivacion 
en fin quizá necesites un snnubber para apagar el igbt mas rápido y que no se cortocircuiten de hecho creo los tiempo es tan en lo microsegundo asi que mira todos esos detalles..

suerte


----------



## mafertorresc (Jul 1, 2012)

Buenas noches, adjunto el esquematico del proyecto. La alimentacion del pic está aislado con el optotransistor. Teniendo una alimentacion de 15v para el driver. El problema radica en la configuracion de salida del driver, estuve leyendo y existen diferentes maneras de configurarlo, algunos utilizan diodos zeners, otros una fuente aparte entre vb y vs, aunque la configuracion tipica es como la que estoy haciendo, no me funciona. Hice pruebas nuevas, y me di cuenta que cuando aumento la tension de alimentacion del puente inversor por encima de 15v hasta 25v aumenta a su vez la tension de compuerta del igbt del lado de alta de la primera rama, sobrepasando el voltaje que aguanta el cual es 25v, lo que ocasiona que se cortocircuite y se caiga la tension en la carga luego de 25v en la alimentacion.
Me aseguré que no hubiera cortocircuito entre los igbts de la misma rama colocando un retardo entre el tiempo de encendido del igbt del lado de baja, por software y lo verifiqué con el osciloscopio. Por lo que el problema no es ese, sino el driver.
Estoy manejando una frecuencia de conmutacion de 1.5kHz, y los igbt que tengo son adecuados para las condiciones de trabajo.


----------



## woutnme (Jul 3, 2012)

Mira hay que tener en cuenta muchas cosas para esto, el diodo del boost para cargar el condensador que hara de fuente cuento se eleve la tension, el diodo tiene que ser muy rapido yo usaria un stth5L06 que se consigue bien el condensador tendrias q mirar en el datasheet del IR que te dice como calcularlo, y tambien hay q tener en cuenta la capacidad de entrada del IGBT de potencia q estas usando, fijate si te da simplemente con el IR directo o si le tienes que agregar un medio puente con NPN-PNP, eso de que cortan a -15 no es asi la mayoria el threshold va por los 4 Volts para los IGBT de 600V, yo utilizo unos HGTG12N60A4D que van muy bien tienen 10us de corto, y cortan muy bien sin hacer mucho ring-ring si lo vas a modular en ancho de pulso y la capacidad de carga en la puerta es muy grande te recomiendo utilizar dos fuentes flotantes para la parte alta, cualquier cosa en la que te pueda ayudar, me lo dices.

Suerte


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Prueba a poner una resistencia en serie con el diodo bost (100R mas o menos),y tambien deberias poner condensadores de desacoplo en los drivers,e intenta minimizar las inductancias parasitas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> los igbt son un poco mas complicados que los mosfet regularmente he visto los ir2110 como driver para mosfet no se aque frecuencia conmutas ademas de los tiempo muertos que existen al activar el igbt la velocidad de respuesta del PIC verifica el PWM y las señales en el osciloscopio mira la hoja de datos del igbt que utilizas u mira si corresponden al tiempo de activación y desactivacion
> en fin quizá necesites un snnubber para apagar el igbt mas rápido y que no se cortocircuiten de hecho creo los tiempo es tan en lo microsegundo asi que mira todos esos detalles..
> 
> suerte



Amigo, tu dices que una red snubber se utiliza para "apagar" a un dispositivo IGBT?





mafertorresc dijo:


> Buenas noches, adjunto el esquematico del proyecto. La alimentacion del pic está aislado con el optotransistor. Teniendo una alimentacion de 15v para el driver. El problema radica en la configuracion de salida del driver, estuve leyendo y existen diferentes maneras de configurarlo, algunos utilizan diodos zeners, otros una fuente aparte entre vb y vs, aunque la configuracion tipica es como la que estoy haciendo, no me funciona. Hice pruebas nuevas, y me di cuenta que cuando aumento la tension de alimentacion del puente inversor por encima de 15v hasta 25v aumenta a su vez la tension de compuerta del igbt del lado de alta de la primera rama, sobrepasando el voltaje que aguanta el cual es 25v, lo que ocasiona que se cortocircuite y se caiga la tension en la carga luego de 25v en la alimentacion.
> Me aseguré que no hubiera cortocircuito entre los igbts de la misma rama colocando un retardo entre el tiempo de encendido del igbt del lado de baja, por software y lo verifiqué con el osciloscopio. Por lo que el problema no es ese, sino el driver.
> Estoy manejando una frecuencia de conmutacion de 1.5kHz, y los igbt que tengo son adecuados para las condiciones de trabajo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 6, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, tu dices que una red snubber se utiliza para "apagar" a un dispositivo IGBT?


 
Cuando son cargas inductivas muy grandes, motores de mas de 100 HP se usan estos arreglos con snubbers.





mafertorresc dijo:


> Buenas noches, adjunto el esquematico del proyecto. La alimentacion del pic está aislado con el optotransistor. Teniendo una alimentacion de 15v para el driver. El problema radica en la configuracion de salida del driver, estuve leyendo y existen diferentes maneras de configurarlo, algunos utilizan diodos zeners, otros una fuente aparte entre vb y vs, aunque la configuracion tipica es como la que estoy haciendo, no me funciona. Hice pruebas nuevas, y me di cuenta que cuando aumento la tension de alimentacion del puente inversor por encima de 15v hasta 25v aumenta a su vez la tension de compuerta del igbt del lado de alta de la primera rama, sobrepasando el voltaje que aguanta el cual es 25v, lo que ocasiona que se cortocircuite y se caiga la tension en la carga luego de 25v en la alimentacion.
> Me aseguré que no hubiera cortocircuito entre los igbts de la misma rama colocando un retardo entre el tiempo de encendido del igbt del lado de baja, por software y lo verifiqué con el osciloscopio. Por lo que el problema no es ese, sino el driver.
> Estoy manejando una frecuencia de conmutacion de 1.5kHz, y los igbt que tengo son adecuados para las condiciones de trabajo.


 

Hola mira este esquema que se posteo hace algun tiempo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conexion-ir2110-high-and-low-driver-mosfet-6334/

Para que te quites un dolor de cabeza no te pongas a inventar lo que ya esta inventado.

Usa 3 fuentes aisladas para el disparo de las compuertas, dos para los transistores superiores (colector o source conectado a +V) y la ultima para las compuertas inferiores (emisor o drain conectado a GND o -V)

Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jul 7, 2012)

QUOTE=Gudino Roberto duberlin;678622]Amigo, tú dices que una red snubber se utiliza para "apagar" a un dispositivo IGBT?

no sé que causo tu impresión es bien sabido el aplicar de estos circuitos de soporte (snubber) para tratar de que los igbt mosfet y demás operen de manera adecuada aquí unos enlaces

http://www.mty.itesm.mx/dcic/deptos/ie/profesores/jrodrigu/brjppt/igbt.ppt
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/designtp/tpap-5.pdf

Sin  más por el momento quería aclarar porque el apagado del igbt  si existe alguna duda, sería bueno me comentaras tu punto de vista.. Siempre es bueno saber que opiniones tiene los colegas al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## TheRider2805 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola. Queria preguntarte si pudiste resolver el problema que planteabas; yo estoy con dificultades similares. Gracias!



Hola amigo. Mi nombre es Carlos,soy de Argentina. Te queria preguntar si pudiste resolver el problema que planteabas en este post.
Resulta que yo tambien estoy teniendo problemas similares,y me sería de mucha ayuda tus resultados.
Si pudieras mandarme el esquema circuital y el programa en C, de manera que pudiera analizar a fondo las diferencia con mi trabajo y poder solucionar mis dificultades, sería increible.
Desde ya, mil gracias. Saludos cordiales


----------



## mafertorresc (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola amigo, pues al final resolví colocandole una fuente flotante entre Vb y Vs de +15V (que acciona de manera similar al capacitor de boostrap) para cada driver. Ademas de la fuente de alimentacion en Vcc, otra fuente para Vdd y Vss. Con esto resolví el problema en los drivers. El problema que tengo actualmente, es que para que no se cortocircuiten los IGBT de la misma rama alimentando hasta 100Vdc, el retardo entre las señales de la misma rama tiene que ser muy grande 1mseg(cosa que no me funciona porque mis pulsos en la señal de control son muy pequeños alcanzando tiempos hasta de 1mseg el cual es el mismo retardo y eso me distorsiona la señal).  Si coloco un retardo pequeño, se cortocircuitan a una alimentacion menor. He probado con IGBT de conmutacion rapida pero sigue el mismo problema. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## nick (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola saludos a todos. No había visto estE debate, está muy bueno. Yo tengo el mismo problema y todavía no he podido solucionarlo


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola, busca información sobre Protección de Gate para IGBT y postea tu circuito para que el FORO pueda ayudarte. 
Te adjunto algo de información útil para diseño con IGBTs y mira este diagrama básico (fíjate que usa unos diodos zéner para que la puerta no supere los 16 vcc en este caso).


----------



## nick (Feb 28, 2021)

El transistor no calienta nada,nada, nada, pero cuando conecto a un poco más de 30 voltios,pufff  se quema y sin calentar ni una pisca, y se que trabaja por que cuando está a 23 viltios yo cortocircuito el secundario del trafo y el amperaje que mido en el es de 40 a, esto con una salida de 10 voltios ...


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 28, 2021)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola, busca información sobre Protección de Gate para IGBT y postea tu circuito para que el FORO pueda ayudarte.
> Te adjunto algo de información útil para diseño con IGBTs y mira este diagrama básico (fíjate que usa unos diodos zéner para que la puerta no supere los 16 vcc en este caso).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263097


----------



## nick (Feb 28, 2021)

No he podido descargar el archivo


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

nick dijo:


> No he podido descargar el archivo


@nick el archivo se descarga perfecto, es un problema de tu celular ó de tu computadora o de operación tuya.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## nick (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola buen día a todos. Si, hay algo en mi celurar y pc que no me deja descargar y ver el archivo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 1, 2021

Pero ya lo voy a resolver, voy a anular los antivirus...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

No entiendo porque del tl494 tienes un opto con salida totem que va a otro tótem.
No le veo sentido pero a mí me pasó con unos mosfet, el problema era de que mi salida totem estaba mal.

Es decir no sé si eran piratas o que pasaba, la salida del sg3525 estaba correcta pero en los totem la salida estaba montada en un nivel de DC como un volt, no llegaba a 0v.

Los transistores eran s8055 y el s8050
Los remplace por unos que ya tenía el 2n3906 y el bc558.

Eso lo pude ver en el osciloscopio.


----------



## nick (Mar 2, 2021)

Hola amigos,  gracias por su apoyo. Coloque así la salida del opto por que ya queme uno y es más caro y difícil de conseguir , el opto maneja 1.5 AMP. Y los transistores  por encima de 4 AmP. De los transistores de potencia ya he quemado 4 y a veces me aflijo, y me queda sólo uno, ya me dé miedo energizarlo,  por eso buque está ayuda. Ayer leí un artículo que al parecer es que no tengo protecciones de "gate _emisor" . 
Lo otro es que los cables que van al g_e. Son como de 30 cm de largo y al parecer eso también me afecta.  
El buffer es un diodo rápido en serie  con una resistencia de 47k por 5 vatios y un condensador de 330 pf en paralelo con la resistencia , esto está en el transformador que tiene 34 vueltas en el primario.
pero la resistencia si logra tomar temperatura. En la imagen que me envió J. Hay zener en las compuertas y yo no los tengo.
otra cosa es que por cuadriculas del osciloscopio leo 12 volvios, pero en mis multímetro se registran 6.3 voltios más o menos, no se si es normal el los pwm ...
Nuevamente doy gracias a Dios y a ustedes por darme la fuerza de voluntad para seguir adelante, muchas gracias...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Como era montada ? ¿ por encima de la eje x  del osciloscopio ?


----------

